# Moose in Safeway



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

This happened this morning in Smithers! One of admin girls at work was in the store at the time.

http://o.canada.com/2013/04/11/moose-on-the-loose-in-smithers-b-c-supermarket/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hawkdog said:


> This happened this morning in Smithers! One of admin girls at work was in the store at the time.
> 
> http://o.canada.com/2013/04/11/moose-on-the-loose-in-smithers-b-c-supermarket/


Poor moose..he was probably just a confused moose looking for a case of MooseHead beer. :biggrin:


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Is the produce manager leading it out with an apple?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Poor moose..he was probably just a confused moose looking for a case of MooseHead beer. :biggrin:


haha


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Most moose work best by their nose. A lot of them can't see worth a crap at any distance. 

Canoeing down a meandering river one trip, with the gentle wind in our face. Came around a bend and we were 10' from a moose before we saw each other.

Well we both wanted to get out of there. Last thing I need 3 days in is for a moose to step though my canoe. 

The moose, a cow, turned around and ran straight into a tree trunk. She stumbled, got up, and stood there for what seemed a few long moments before charging off again.

If you are upwind, the moose will be charging though the woods away long before you see each other.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Echo said:


> Is the produce manager leading it out with an apple?


Yes he is!!

Sad ending to the story, the Conservation officers tried to relocate the moose, so they tranquilized it. It didn't wake up at the relocation spot.


----------

